# Help Finding The Right APBT



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

Sup guys, I'm new to the forum & I just have a couple of questions before I purchase the right pit for me.

I haven't had a pit since I was a toddler (I'm currently 21) & looking to purchase a "blue" pit with white markings & blue/green eyes. Problem is, that every site I go to has the razor edge & bully when I'm not interested in those types of dogs. I'm just not into the big head, short, stocky pits with the muscles on top of muscles, no offense to anyone here this is just my honest opinion of course. I just want a normal pure american pit bull terrier that looks something very similar to this: http://chattahbox.com/images/2009/01/pitbull.jpg, http://qpups.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/med_blue_pit_bull.jpg or DOMIN8TORs dog. So, when looking for an apbt, what should I specify in bloodlines, etc. Also, would anyone be able to suggest whom I purchase from. I am currently in the Orlando, FL area.

I also have a 3 year old male yorkie who is 12lbs (he is neutered). Would it be wise to get a female instead of a male? & Would the two get along?

Thanks a lot guys, I really do appreciate it & look forward to be an active member in the forum.

-TA


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

TA2 TA said:


> Sup guys, I'm new to the forum & I just have a couple of questions before I purchase the right pit for me.
> 
> I haven't had a pit since I was a toddler (I'm currently 21) & looking to purchase a "blue" pit with white markings & blue/green eyes. Problem is, that every site I go to has the razor edge & bully when I'm not interested in those types of dogs. I'm just not into the big head, short, stocky pits with the muscles on top of muscles, no offense to anyone here this is just my honest opinion of course. I just want a normal pure american pit bull terrier that looks something very similar to this: http://chattahbox.com/images/2009/01/pitbull.jpg, http://qpups.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/med_blue_pit_bull.jpg or DOMIN8TORs dog. So, when looking for an apbt, what should I specify in bloodlines, etc. Also, would anyone be able to suggest whom I purchase from. I am currently in the Orlando, FL area.
> 
> ...


try getting a pit from a true colby bloodline because the dog you looking for is hard to find and the colbys is the build your looking for


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

Does the colby bloodline pit have the regular body shape of pits? I just don't want a pit with short stubby legs and a massive head with a muscular body.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah a true colby would but if its crossed probz not heas a pic of a true colby


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

Any more help....


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

A pit with a build such as this one here: 









BTW, sorry mods if this thread is in the wrong area


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

The short stocky build pits are known as Bullies, as long as you say APBT or American Pit bull Terrier people will know what you are talking about around here. As goes for the *blue* in color, its a fad and you need to watch out for people just breeding for color. I would check your shelters first if you don't plan on doing any competition with your dog. Although even sheltered dogs have been great at competing. Different blood lines are there for different purposes. Take note that APBT's are naturally DA (Dog Aggressive) some get along with other dogs fine, others have trouble. They may play together and next thing you know they are fighting. The more time they spend with a dog (starting at a young age) I believe the more they learn that its a part of the family. As for pure Colby blood line, I believe that is next to impossible to find unless your a extremely well known breeder. Good luck and do much research before you dive into the pool and buy one. There should be plenty of info in other threads about different blood lines and what there traits are. Searching helps and learning is the best thing when thinking about buying a dog of any kind.


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks man, that's exactly what I've been doing these past couple days. So which APBT bloodlines are the "least aggressive" & least prone to attacking another dog or human. & which bloodlines would have the most sleekest/athletic build. I'm just not into the bullies....


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

the tnt bloodline seems to throw blues, but ask yourself this is it an apbt that you truly desire and when i say desire i mean are you willing to accept and agree to do whats right for the dog, breed & the community? apbt are an aggressive breed by nature by you asking for a less aggressive bloodline raises flags imo. apbt are a big responsibility & i think far too often people jump in not knowing what they are getting into. my advice is to read up about the breed as a whole & then make a decision. just my thoughts


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm just asking if THERE IS a less aggressive bloodline, just out of curiosity because I have a 12lb male yorkie & I wouldn't want it to be killed by a pit.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi TA welcome to GP. You should read through some threads on here
about dog aggression and apbt behavior and learn a little more 
about this breed before you start your search 4 the perfect dog
4 yourself. Anyways good luck and enjoy the site, lots to learn 
here.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

TA2 TA said:


> I'm just asking if THERE IS a less aggressive bloodline, just out of curiosity because I have a 12lb male yorkie & I wouldn't want it to be killed by a pit.


Not to deter you from an APBT, because I personally love the breed. I personally have an AmBully though.

If you have a small dog just be prepared to crate and rotate if you get an APBT. There is a post on here were a member's dog attacked and killed one of his pugs that the APBT had grown up with. So just be aware.

As for blues in bloodlines TNT and Hemphill throw blues. What I would do if I was you is look up the UKC to see any shows or pulls will be happening in your area or the ADBA for the same or call a few clubs in your area and go and talk to some actual owners and breeders of the APBT.


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

Of course, the two will never be left alone. My Mom would kill me if my dog killed the Yorkie. He's like my little brother....

I'm gonna look into adopting first....


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

los44 said:


> the tnt bloodline seems to throw blues, but ask yourself this is it an apbt that you truly desire and when i say desire i mean are you willing to accept and agree to do whats right for the dog, breed & the community? apbt are an aggressive breed by nature by you asking for a less aggressive bloodline raises flags imo. apbt are a big responsibility & i think far too often people jump in not knowing what they are getting into. my advice is to read up about the breed as a whole & then make a decision. just my thoughts


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

my question is why blue . why a APBT . why not a bullie ( not all bullies are likr that ) ?

there are some good puppies out there ,ill see what i can fine for you . I know some folks and ill post them here for you . how much are you looking to spend on this pup ?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

MRBLUEPIT | BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE | PITBULL PUPPIES | PITBULL KENNELS | PITBULL PUPPY FOR SALE WITH 111 AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER PICTURES PLUS AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER STUD SERVICE*** | PITBULL BREEDER | AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER KENNEL | PIT BULL


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

I found someone by me selling a 100% razors edge female for 450 or less... I might hold out bc my boy said he'll give me one of his pups from his litter that will be born around xmas time.... Zeak is the father lol & the mother is a white/brindel pit =]


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

TA2 TA said:


> I'm just asking if THERE IS a less aggressive bloodline, just out of curiosity because I have a 12lb male yorkie & I wouldn't want it to be killed by a pit.


in all honesty i dont think it has as much to do with the bloodline as it does with each individual dog, im not trying to discourage you or anything but you need to know what you are getting into, DA is something this breed is known for!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd suggest you do a lot more research on the breed before jumping into getting one.

Also there are many many great dogs and pups in shelters.
I also recommend that anyone with smaller dogs and no breed experience get an adult who has been tested around other dogs or if you are set on a pup from a breeder, make sure this is a breeder who can guide you through picking a pup that matches what you need.

Since color does nothing to tell you what the pups temperament will be like, I'd focus more on the more important attributes such as temperament. Don't be blinded by pretty markings and color if they are on a pup or dogs that doesn't suit your other needs.
It is of course OK to have a color preference, but don't forget the more important aspects.


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

Would someone be able to help me find Blue American Staffordshire Terrier Puppies in the Orlando Florida area, or possibly know of some breeders etc....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude no offense but you need to cut it out with that blue stuff. You are so focused on getting a pretty blue dog but you barely know the breed. Do you know what the breed is capable of doing? they aren't yorkies, they aren't english bulldogs. These dogs can be potentially extremely dog agressive and high elevated levels of prey drive. Not only are these dogs dog agressive, they require tons of exercise or they will become frustrated and eat your house, they are extremely strong and when they want something they will try with all their might to get it. I do not think you are qualified or I should said, have the proper knowledge to even get involved with the breed at this time. A pitbull dog should not be your first dog unless you have read 100's of literature about the breed and understand the history of the dog and why it was created. Also, your family and anyone that lives with the dog should understand that although they may look pretty they aren't couch potatoes could potentially attack dogs, cats, squirels if he is not contained properly. These dogs will not be the dog park dogs nor will they become social butterflies when there are other dogs around. sadly, I believe a inferior bred pitbull type dog can also have potential human agression because of bad breedings practices. In conclusion, instead of asking for a blue amstaff read up on dog breeds and find out what breed is the right for you and your family. Remember you are not the only one living with this dog and you can't force your family to get the type of dog that you want, because when this dog misbehaves they are going to blame and the dog and the dog will probably end up in a shelter. I love the breed and I have 7 pound chiwawa, 3 cats and I have a Bully cross but I never let my guard down and the dog is never left alone with any of them. I know one day he may grow to dislike the chiwawa or the cats and I have to be prepared to crate and rotate. Please do more research and talk to your family about what dog you guys need. IF you have any inquiries please PM me and I will try to answer as much as I can with my novice knowledge.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with liking the blue color. if you like what you like then get what you like.
oh and do some more research. this is a great breed and can be the best animal in the world if done correctly. take your time before desiding on what dog your gonna get. shop around talk to the breeders and go with one that does something with their animals not just breeds them competes with them. if you like a certan look go with it but make sure the temperment is also what you are looking for when buying a puppy its also a good idea to look at the dogs produced from previous breedings to see how they turned out and if they are consistant. This will help you with what to expect the pups will turn out looking like. visit the yard. meet the dogs make sure they are well mannerd non human agressive animals. see if the breeders knows the history of the dogs he has and the dogs in his/ her pedigree. take your time and you should be able to get what you are looking for. I wish you good luck.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

TA2 TA said:


> Would someone be able to help me find Blue American Staffordshire Terrier Puppies in the Orlando Florida area, or possibly know of some breeders etc....


If you want a Blue AmStaff you're going to end up getting a bully. Bullies aren't all short and fat, they actually have the classic bully which is basically the UKC/AKC AmStaff. I Personally haven't seen too many AKC Blue AmStaffs in my life. (and my too many I mean one or two)

You may want to do more research on the dogs you're requesting breeders for before you go and buy one. Or go to a shelter and find one and then take your dogs or have the dog come to your house and see if the dogs get along.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

am staff can only have one color nose i think Black so a blue would be a cul i think. or maybe no a cul but a fault


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with wanting a blue dog, what is Wrong is it being the main focus. I'm sorry not once did I read about wanting a healthy dog, everyone assumes a healthy dog is a given and it is not! To each its own but IMHO selecting a dog soley on color is a poor choice but then again my requirements for a dog may be different.


----------



## TA2 TA (Nov 23, 2009)

1. I think it's only obvious that I want a healthy dog
2. Yes I want a blue bc that is the color I want, I've had red nose's before. One when I was a toddler & the other when I was around 8/9. Besides me having one, my cousins have had pits so I've been around them for some time now.
3. The yorkie is not mine, he is my moms. The dog that I get will be mine & I am ready to do everything & anything for her. Time will be takin out for exercise, vet visits, playing etc Money will be spent as well. & I am ready to always be on edge or my toes for whatever can or may possibly happen....


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

question for you . sence you are on your toes . have you ever had a pistol held in your face while the guy shakes trying to pull the triger with the hamer back cause his dog got to close to yours and the fight was on ? have you ever broke to red zone pits apart and had to hold one with your knee and choke the other till it passed out so you could get one or the other away ? did you know this breed can break a cows leg in a single bite? do you know your yorkie is at risk even with you there ? DA IS BAD IN THIS BREED !!!!!!!!!!!! I have been bite , I have raded dog fights , I have had the pistol in my face , Ive had the opps at pet smart , until you own one you will not know how they can be . I say go to the shelter ask to walk the badest dog they have and work with him . try training him/her for a few months . then get a blue pit if you still want one but remember it can be trained and still have a tooth hurting (bad day ) or someone else dog could have one and you walk by . now you got on your nice dudds and here you go . think about it getting intoo pit starts with doing time . not with the dog but with the idea . dont just say your ready ,, know you are .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> am staff can only have one color nose i think Black so a blue would be a cul i think. or maybe no a cul but a fault


The AKC calls for a nose that is defiantly black, however blue dogs are shown and titled and bred.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know what it is like to be stuck on a colour. Blues are beautiful. I just hope that you do your research before you get one. Yes your dog may hae DA adn it wont show up until the dog is a little older but it is nerve wracking wondering if today is the day my dog will no longer get along.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Ill work on puting some pics of some at the shelter! =)


----------

